# More temporary foreign worker GARBAGE



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's painful irony to read this article while celebrating Labor Day. 

Just remember, there's a skilled labor shortage guys! And _the reason_ there's a skilled labor shortage is because these assholes keep replacing all the skilled guys with migrant workers!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> It's painful irony to read this article while celebrating Labor Day.
> 
> Just remember, there's a skilled labor shortage guys! And _the reason_ there's a skilled labor shortage is because these assholes keep replacing all the skilled guys with migrant workers!


...cheap labor is not skilled, skilled labor is not cheap


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Why didn't you put this in "Oh Canada" Section?

There is no immigration problem in any part of the North Americain Continent!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> For example, Demosten said, he and other workers were horrified when a foreign worker took a blow torch to a propane tank to defrost it. Others intervened to prevent an explosion.


~CS~:no:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

> There are 344 foreigners — skilled tradespeople and others — currently working on site for the *Italian-based company Saipem*, under contract to build the multi-billion dollar plant 60 kilometres north of Fort McMurray.


^^ There you go. I'm pretty sure we know how to build a plant.



> Saipem found other avenues, however. It said some of its current workers came in under a little-known visa option called an "intra company transfer."


^^ Clever. Like most will look after their own.



> For example, Demosten said, he and other workers were horrified when a foreign worker took a blow torch to a propane tank to defrost it


Ah... the good old days. You have to keep that stuff defrosted at -40. Never used a blow-torch (man that sounds scary) however, I have warmed up a tank using a bunsen burner. << You know the high school thingy. 










Well actually a Tiger Torch I guess it was.










Sorta like smoking... not a great idea.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Why didn't you put this in "Oh Canada" Section?
> 
> There is no immigration problem in any part of the North Americain Continent!


Wait till your big business realizes that cheap labour is just a continent away.
Oh , you already have this problem, just to the south of you.
As long as shareholders look to short term profits, the cheapest way to do the work will be the norm.
Governments will always lean towards the money, which doesn't come from the working man/woman


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Why didn't you put this in "Oh Canada" Section?
> 
> There is no immigration problem in any part of the North Americain Continent!


Show me the Oh Canada section. There's a Canadian Electrical Code Section. If the mods want it moved they can move it.

I have said it before. If they want temporary foreign workers here, they should bring in Americans. Similar code and Americans speak English.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've had to warm propane tanks in -40 before.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Relax, the invasion has been and is on going, here!

It's already 30 million strong/wrong!

All trades are all populated with Foreign Nations here.

I can see no one here can take a Joke, get over it all our governments have!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I know of atleast 3 EC's who use workers from south of the border. 2 of them use them as ropers. The other one actually allows theirs to do services and whole houses. That is the EC that I have been behind to clean up chit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> If they want temporary foreign workers here, they should bring in Americans. Similar code and Americans speak English.


You've never been to the south, have you?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

backstay said:


> You've never been to the south, have you?


Okay, I know what you're saying but MOST of you speak English  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually, I have always been impressed with how well spoken...erm...written the people on this site are.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

99cents said:


> Okay, I know what you're saying but MOST of you speak English  .


What is sad though is there are some places that requre that you know spanish in order to gain employement and this is in Memphis, TN. Autozone is one example.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> What is sad though is there are some places that requre that you know spanish in order to gain employement and this is in Memphis, TN. Autozone is one example.


That should be a good law suit .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> I have said it before. If they want temporary foreign workers here, they should bring in Americans. Similar code and Americans speak English.


Sure, fine, call me when i'm sober.....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> What is sad though is there are some places that requre that you know spanish in order to gain employement and this is in Memphis, TN. Autozone is one example.




Yo no hablo español

am i hired? :jester:

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wcord said:


> Governments will always lean towards the money, which doesn't come from the working man/woman



_*bingo!*_


~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> That should be a good law suit .


They probably offer classes to CTA?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

99cents said:


> Okay, I know what you're saying but MOST of you speak English  .


Not for long

I believe the headline is misleading, leading off with White Students in lieu of English Speaking.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/minority-students-majority_n_5668440.html


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Late to the party here.

Im damn glad I didnt go up to Husky Sunrise. Thanks for the info.


----------

